# The Future of Caron Cakes



## cerys530 (Apr 8, 2015)

I found this on Youtube today:


----------



## fayp (Sep 24, 2012)

Well, that was interesting. Thank you for sharing the video. I know some knitters who will be quite happy to know this.


----------



## Pishi (Jul 15, 2013)

Very interesting!


----------



## angel210 (Jan 26, 2011)

Basically: Michael s and Caron's warehouse is completely out of Caron Cakes. Caron is making more "Cakes". The process started October 15 and the line will be complete around Christmas. They are recommending that you not buy Caron Cakes for $20.00 online. They are also asking consumers to be patient and polite to customer representatives on phone, email and in person. Michael's will announce when stores will again have Caron Cakes available. In the mean time crochet or knit another project. (P.S. Caron Cakes was to be only available for a total of three months after launch date. Now it will be available into 2017. )


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for posting, had gotten some of this information when I called to ask a question re: a few cakes of the same color I have and the colorways don't all match.

Was told they would be getting in back in the stores and did not expect the demand for this yarn.

Good video.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Great information


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for posting. Haven't tried this yarn yet, but eventually I'll cave!


----------



## guen12 (Jul 28, 2011)

In reading most comments and info about the "latest greatest " Caron Cake" yarn I some how am getting the feeling knitters are getting played. How could a company like Caron, with there marketing skills, supposedly getting caught so totally unprepared. And then only hook up with only one distributor, Mickeals. Until I hear or see otherwise, l am just guessing, Michaels must have a very deep road into Caron to pull of such an agreement. I am just voicing my opinion. I don't want to offend or hurt anyone's feelings.


----------



## LovemyKiah (Feb 18, 2016)

Someone else posted in an earlier KP about Premier's Sweet Rolls. I looked them up online and they are very similar. Cheaper but not as much yarn in the "roll". Personally, I think they have a better color selection. Have not used them or even seen them in person so don't know about feel or whatever. They are 100% acrylic. Think I might give them a try when I get ready to do a project like a hat or scarf. Don't really care for Caron Cakes colors. Has anyone used these?


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

thanks for the information


----------



## Pishi (Jul 15, 2013)

guen12 said:


> In reading most comments and info about the "latest greatest " Caron Cake" yarn I some how am getting the feeling knitters are getting played. How could a company like Caron, with there marketing skills, supposedly getting caught so totally unprepared. And then only hook up with only one distributor, Mickeals. Until I hear or see otherwise, l am just guessing, Michaels must have a very deep road into Caron to pull of such an agreement. I am just voicing my opinion. I don't want to offend or hurt anyone's feelings.


I don't think you listened to video. It was explained.


----------



## just4brown (Jul 21, 2014)

I got an email yesterday from Joann that they will carry the Sweet Rolls.


----------



## mdherde (Oct 30, 2013)

I didn't listen to the entire piece, BUT THE YARN I PURCHASED WAS TIED IN TWO DIFFERENT PLACES FOR COLOR TRANSITION. I will not be buying it again even though I did like the feel of the yarn.


----------



## Bellamalis1 (Feb 20, 2013)

Just finished a shawl with Red Velvet Caron Cake. My last two colors DID HAVE A KNOT in it, at the join. Question is........was there a full amount of the second to the last color,
or was there a problem with that particular color, which made that color shorter? I'll never know. Since I was near the end anyway, just got the join put together nicely,
and hopefully nobody will notice it. All I have to do now, is block and get rid of the curl at the edges.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

LovemyKiah said:


> Someone else posted in an earlier KP about Premier's Sweet Rolls. I looked them up online and they are very similar. Cheaper but not as much yarn in the "roll". Personally, I think they have a better color selection. Have not used them or even seen them in person so don't know about feel or whatever. They are 100% acrylic. Think I might give them a try when I get ready to do a project like a hat or scarf. Don't really care for Caron Cakes colors. Has anyone used these?


Our Michael's was restocked with Caron Cakes about two weeks ago, and Michael's is now selling it in their online store. The day it was restocked, I was finally able to get three cakes, but the color choice was small because I got there later in the day. I've just finished my first project (Ladawan shawl, free on Ravelry), after seeing another knitter's post showing this shawl knit with this yarn. I really like the way it came out, and just need to block it.

Someone else mentioned the Sweet Rolls Joann's is now carrying. I looked at the colors it comes in, and I agree that the color choice is better, but would like to see it close up. Yesterday I got a mailer with a 30% off coupon good on Thursday only, for your entire purchase (exclusions, of course), and I'd like to go over and see if I can pick up a few of those to compare.

I did find the Caron very soft to work with, even though it's 20% wool. I just watched an online video about it, in which they said the wool enables it to take the dye better, etc. In the meantime, I'm going to start an EZ Baby Surprise Jacket with another Caron Cake. I've seen a few photos here of this pattern knitted up with this yarn and really like the way the colors worked for it.


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

????????


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Michaels here got a supply a week ago. Shelves were full but it wasn't on sale so the shelves stayed full. Ladies know that eventually there will be a sale so why pay $7.99 when you can get it for $4.49. I bought one I wasn't able to find before but I had a 50% off coupon.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

mdherde said:


> I didn't listen to the entire piece, BUT THE YARN I PURCHASED WAS TIED IN TWO DIFFERENT PLACES FOR COLOR TRANSITION. I will not be buying it again even though I did like the feel of the yarn.


I just watched the beginning. These guys were excusing away the knots in yarn. Inexcusable and knot for me.


----------



## Pishi (Jul 15, 2013)

SQM said:


> I just watched the beginning. These guys were excusing away the knots in yarn. Inexcusable and knot for me.


I have had knots in high end wool yarn, so it wouldn't deter me. Especially when I got my cake for $4. I will forgive and I am enjoying knitting with it.


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

NRoberts said:


> Thank you for the synopsis. These guys are way too wordy.


Waaaaaaaay too wordy and it got boring. Geeeeeze!


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

I have read pros and cons regarding Caron Cakes and can't understand the big whoop about it. It's yarn, for goodness sake, with l-o-o-n-g color runs. Even that doesn't impress me, especially when I read how many cakes have multiple knots in them! And the price!?!? Like all manufacturers, Caron is riding the wave and making every cent they can while this product is "hot" and do you suppose they are artificially keeping supplies low on purpose? I know this sounds extremely harsh, but folks, it's YARN not a new cure for a heretofore incurable disease!!


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

guen12 said:


> In reading most comments and info about the "latest greatest " Caron Cake" yarn I some how am getting the feeling knitters are getting played. How could a company like Caron, with there marketing skills, supposedly getting caught so totally unprepared. And then only hook up with only one distributor, Mickeals. Until I hear or see otherwise, l am just guessing, Michaels must have a very deep road into Caron to pull of such an agreement. I am just voicing my opinion. I don't want to offend or hurt anyone's feelings.


 :sm24: :sm24:

See my post later in this subject.


----------



## clumberug (Jul 29, 2015)

Is that a Clumber I see?


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

It's too bad that they don't have a smooth transition from one color to another in their cakes. The abruptness of the change ruins it for me. I don't like them & won't buy them. However, that being said, I am glad so many knitters and crocheters are in love with this yarn, having fun and keeping yourselves busy with it. I've seen some nice items posted here on KP. With all the beautiful yarn choices we have on the market, I think we can all find something we love.


----------



## Pishi (Jul 15, 2013)

I do like knitting with it and have my one shawl to make with it. I hope they have more yarn with the same content in single colors. I certainly would buy it.


----------



## Kamiller (Jan 16, 2014)

I've used the Sweet Roll. Actually is a little bit squishier feeling then the Caron Cakes, even though they are 100% acrylic. I like it, wasn't splitty. Here's a cowl I made with it. That is exactly one skein.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Kamiller said:


> I've used the Sweet Roll. Actually is a little bit squishier feeling then the Caron Cakes, even though they are 100% acrylic. I like it, wasn't splitty. Here's a cowl I made with it. That is exactly one skein.


That is so cool. Do you share patterns?


----------



## 6Ply (Oct 19, 2016)

That's lovely, Kamiller!


----------



## chatkat (May 15, 2011)

I bought a second Rainbow Sprinkles and a second Red Velvet and the colors don't match the first ones of each color! I was going to make shawls but the color differences are too pronounced! So I will have to make something different. I guess I was caught up in the Caron Cake frenzy!


----------



## Pishi (Jul 15, 2013)

chatkat said:


> I bought a second Rainbow Sprinkles and a second Red Velvet and the colors don't match the first ones of each color! I was going to make shawls but the color differences are too pronounced! So I will have to make something different. I guess I was caught up in the Caron Cake frenzy!


That is terrible. Must be after restarting production.


----------



## Kamiller (Jan 16, 2014)

SQM said:


> That is so cool. Do you share patterns?


Thanks. This is a pattern called HEI by Olga Buraya-Kefelian purchased on Ravelry. I modified the cast on for using this yarn. Cast on 60 and did just 2 repeats plus the ending 9 rows. The pattern calls for sport yarn. Very nice pattern, explained well.


----------



## Kamiller (Jan 16, 2014)

6Ply said:


> That's lovely, Kamiller!


Thanks


----------



## Kamiller (Jan 16, 2014)

Kamiller said:


> Thanks. This is a pattern called HEI by Olga Buraya-Kefelian purchased on Ravelry. I modified the cast on for using this yarn. Cast on 162 and did just 2 repeats plus the ending 9 rows. The pattern calls for sport yarn. Very nice pattern, explained well.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

I did buy 2 ball of this yarn,but haven't checked to see there are any pieces that are joined together.Will check now.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

also be aware 
the yardage of the two outer colors are not the same yardage as the three other colors in the colorways.

working on a throw with this yarn. All the cakes I have are the same dye lot, with the colors in cakes all in the same order, but not the same yardage of each color.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Seems to always be available in Canada


----------

